
Show HN: The Hacker News Button - ianstormtaylor
http://www.hn-button.com/
======
ncasenmare
If I recall, if you send someone directly to the discussion page, your vote
will not count. It'll register on the counter, but it won't effect your
ranking. (I think Reddit does the same thing) This is to protect from mass-
voting and spam.

------
jbaudanza
I've been using this HN button on my blog posts for a while..

<https://github.com/igrigorik/hackernews-button>

This new one seems more extensible though. I may give it a try next time I
update my blog.

------
huhtenberg
If the plague of Facebook Like buttons wasn't enough.

~~~
welcomebrand
It makes it practical though since so many people seem to think linking off to
HN instead of having comments is a decent way of handling discussion.

~~~
huhtenberg
Sure, but how is this better than a simple "Discuss on HN" link?

------
jimwalsh
I like the idea, nice work thanks for sharing! I haven't been able to test it
yet but hope it works considering ncasenmare's comment.

------
brandonb927
Good job, love the approach to scaling in the browser.

